# Think you know T's?  Guess this one.



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck with this one  
I know the positive ID, anyone else like to hazard a guess?  Kudos to those who can also figure out just the Genus name.  
Was time to re-house these buggers as they have severely outgrown their homes...so took a few pics!

Hint for the taxonomists:  Check the third pic between the chelicarae, that will give you a hint at the genus.  

-=ICM=-


----------



## Rydog (Oct 8, 2007)

Pterinochilus......or maybe Euathalus. Just my guesses, beautiful T by the way.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 8, 2007)

At the risk of public humiliation...I'm guessing OBT.


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 8, 2007)

I’m pretty sure I know what it is, but I don’t want to ruin the fun


----------



## Apophis (Oct 8, 2007)

Harpactira sp.? :?


----------



## mitchell123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Harpactira baviana...color form something


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/7FA96070G3048G23A9G27F75C79E0E18654.html

??


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 8, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/7FA96070G3048G23A9G27F75C79E0E18654.html


That’s my answer as well


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 8, 2007)

Donno, but it looks mean


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok two guesses have been made correctly in terms of the genus... keep it coming.  

It's not baviana.  

nother helpful hint -  this is a juvenile male, the males and females resemble the pics even to adulthood, and grow quite large.  

No fair using Rick West's site   though it's not Harpactirella...


----------



## Hendrik C. (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,

H. atra 

Best regards,
Hendrik Cornehl

Edit:
Maybe H. chrysogaster... but I'm quite sure it's H. atra.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 8, 2007)

Arrgghhh!
You're killin' us, here!:razz:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2007)

Hendrik C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> H. atra
> 
> ...


We have a winner!  (Harpactira atra).  No common name for this species...  
Somehow I knew a German would win... they love baboon spiders more than the African people here do


----------



## Hendrik C. (Oct 9, 2007)

Hehe, nice. ;P 

Did I win some adult females now? :worship:


----------



## PhilR (Oct 9, 2007)

I was going to say _Harpactira _sp. because of the apparent prolateral cheliceral scopulae in the third picture (and your location was a bit of a clue ). I had no idea it was_ H. atra_ though 

Hendrik was obviously several steps in front of me


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 9, 2007)

...apparantly I need to travel more.....:8o  
Beautiful T.!  (and I learned something, too.):worship:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2007)

PhilR said:


> I was going to say _Harpactira _sp. because of the apparent prolateral cheliceral scopulae in the third picture (and your location was a bit of a clue ). I had no idea it was_ H. atra_ though
> 
> Hendrik was obviously several steps in front of me


Ya, it's a pretty tough guess, i don't know of any pictures on the net of H. atra besides the one by Rick West (and another pic of my same spider by 'Taki F&T'  here on ab.com).  And then the entire genus _Harpactira_ is pretty screwed up, so there really is no key...


----------



## PhilR (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that somehow some _Hapractira_ spp. may have 'made their way' over to Europe, in fact I'm sure I saw some _H. hamiltoni _ on a list a little while ago.

If I'm not mistaken (and it has been known), Dr. Ansie Dippenaar-Schoeman or the ARC-PPRI in Pretoria published a key a while ago. I'll have a look when I'm at home.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2007)

PhilR said:


> I think that somehow some _Hapractira_ spp. may have 'made their way' over to Europe, in fact I'm sure I saw some _H. hamiltoni _ on a list a little while ago.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken (and it has been known), Dr. Ansie Dippenaar-Schoeman or the ARC-PPRI in Pretoria published a key a while ago. I'll have a look when I'm at home.



Ya, i've glanced at her book a while back...  I don't own it, so I can't say if it has an actual key in it, but she certainly describes species and their geo location.  

AFAIK, Richard Gallon is/was heading up the re-classification of the genus, which is a painstaking process 

And yes, H. hamiltoni is definitely in Europe now (i've seen them living in the hills behind my house...very rare though).  I've also seen A. junodi on people's lists.


----------



## PhilR (Oct 10, 2007)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Ya, i've glanced at her book a while back...  I don't own it, so I can't say if it has an actual key in it, but she certainly describes species and their geo location.
> 
> AFAIK, Richard Gallon is/was heading up the re-classification of the genus, which is a painstaking process
> 
> And yes, H. hamiltoni is definitely in Europe now (i've seen them living in the hills behind my house...very rare though).  I've also seen A. junodi on people's lists.


Had a look last night, and you're right, it doesn't have a _Harpactira_ spp. key, only locations.

I actually live about 20 miles away from Richard. He's generally up to his neck in work, a very busy chap. I'm sure that what he's working on will be well worth the wait though 

I keep _A. junodi _myself. There seem to be a few around and about at the moment (well females anyway!). Many of which are turning out to be _A. breyeri_ by the looks of it.


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 10, 2007)

Very unique spider you have there!

It looks like a hybrid between a Chromatapelma Cyanopubescenes and a Psalmopoeus sp. to me..(yeah yeah hybrids bad ok shh )


----------



## redknee_freak (Oct 10, 2007)

wow, that is amazing looking baboon
are these availible in the pet trade


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 10, 2007)

redknee_freak said:


> wow, that is amazing looking baboon
> are these availible in the pet trade



No, of all South African species, only your horned baboons (Ceratogyrus spp.) which were exported a long time ago, and a handful of Harpactira are in the trade, and the Harp's are really only in Europe in small doses.  

I think there might be a few people in the USA who have Augecephalus.  

-=ICM=-


----------



## redknee_freak (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for ya reply

that is bad for not able to get them so easily


----------



## T.Raab (Oct 11, 2007)

BTW: Who had ID the spider on species level?


----------



## PhilR (Oct 11, 2007)

redknee_freak said:


> thanks for ya reply
> 
> that is bad for not able to get them so easily


RSA has a very strict policy. Essentially only export for scientific research is permitted.


----------



## T.Raab (Oct 11, 2007)

> I think there might be a few people in the USA who have Augecephalus.


 The _Augacephalus_ sp. in the hobby are not from RSA but from Mozambique.



> AFAIK, Richard Gallon is/was heading up the re-classification of the genus, which is a painstaking process


Yes, Richard is revising the genus _Harpactria_. As long there is no key published, its not possible to ID a _Harpactria_ species correct!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 11, 2007)

T.Raab said:


> As long there is no key published, its not possible to ID a _Harpactria_ species correct!


The spider pictured is called "Harpactira IceColdMilkiti" then.  



Certainly one can speculate what the species is based on old specimens (in a museum somewhere??), or by geographic location, and with this species in particular, the very very unique coloration (i know color is something one shouldn't go by, but this is VERY unique)

-=ICM=-


----------



## T.Raab (Oct 11, 2007)

HI ICM,

how many _Harpactria _species did you examine?  Actual there are 16 described species in the genus. Lets see how many we have after the Revision.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 12, 2007)

Timo, what should we call these spiders that are found/seen in South Africa then??  
A) We know they are Harpactira based on "discrete row of bristles below retrolateral cheliceral scopula present"


Should we name them after the geographical region? Because H. atra shares it's distribution and habitat with a couple other species of Harpactira...  (and same with the species i get in my backyard... H. hamiltoni is one, and have also seen 2 possible other Harpactira species which i'm not sure what they are, and one Harpactirella species)

If we can't do that ... i wouldn't know what to do!!


----------



## T.Raab (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi ICM,



> A) We know they are Harpactira based on "discrete row of bristles below retrolateral cheliceral scopula present"


Look more to the scopulae prolateral! 



> Should we name them after the geographical region?


Yes, exactly. Call it Harpactira sp. "Location of Found" as far as you can ID it.


----------

